# moving to italy in 3 to 4 years.



## Guest

i first want to say that my parents were both born there and were now living in NY, they came here when they were 20 and are living decent.... But in 3 to 4 years they are moving back to italy because they dont think they are going to be able to keep up here, and they are not happy here really. Half my family lives there, in calabria. im 20, going to be 23, 24 then. I am a american citizen and a resident of italy. I am a mechanic working on cars for a year now soon to be working in a dealership. I wont be able to survive here in NY alone so i will be going with my parents. I can speak, read, and write italian. I was born speaking only italian and had to go to special classes to learn english. I didnt know if i should type this message in italian or else i would of lol. The only thing that bothers me, dont get me wrong but i love italy i been there before its awesome, but getting a job there. I heard that its bad there kinda like the U.S. is now, buy is it really that hard? I heard there was a demand for mechanics/auto technicians there since there importing them from russia and czech but i dont know if thats true. I have a really good drive and work ethic, been working since i was 14, had many different jobs(mostly mechanic orienated), and i never give up on anything. Im just worried about not getting a job there, and moving far away from the country i was born in. just a fear of not knowing of what lies ahead of me. This move is either going to make or break me. I just want to hear what people from the U.S. who live there have to say about this. Im not looking to make a whole lot of money just enough to live a happy lifestyle and maybe support a family there one day depending on what my future holds for me.


----------



## sheilamarsco

i can't give you any advice on the difficulties of employment i'm sure there'll be lots of people who will be able to do that but what i would say is that as a young man with your whole life in front of you go for it enjoy the adventure and if it doesn't work out you can always go back to the us. best wishes


----------



## bunty16

ANT522 said:


> i first want to say that my parents were both born there and were now living in NY, they came here when they were 20 and are living decent.... But in 3 to 4 years they are moving back to italy because they dont think they are going to be able to keep up here, and they are not happy here really. Half my family lives there, in calabria. im 20, going to be 23, 24 then. I am a american citizen and a resident of italy. I am a mechanic working on cars for a year now soon to be working in a dealership. I wont be able to survive here in NY alone so i will be going with my parents. I can speak, read, and write italian. I was born speaking only italian and had to go to special classes to learn english. I didnt know if i should type this message in italian or else i would of lol. The only thing that bothers me, dont get me wrong but i love italy i been there before its awesome, but getting a job there. I heard that its bad there kinda like the U.S. is now, buy is it really that hard? I heard there was a demand for mechanics/auto technicians there since there importing them from russia and czech but i dont know if thats true. I have a really good drive and work ethic, been working since i was 14, had many different jobs(mostly mechanic orienated), and i never give up on anything. Im just worried about not getting a job there, and moving far away from the country i was born in. just a fear of not knowing of what lies ahead of me. This move is either going to make or break me. I just want to hear what people from the U.S. who live there have to say about this. Im not looking to make a whole lot of money just enough to live a happy lifestyle and maybe support a family there one day depending on what my future holds for me.


Could you contact an italian company via internet or family and ask for some work experience, and go over to Italy and see how you get on, I am sure with speaking english and italian there must be something there for you, try the big companies, you may be doing something a little different but the experience will be usefull. doing this for a few weeks or months would give great insight to what it would be like to move there, it is more than just working, you will need to adapt socially too.


----------



## verdi1997

It will be hard to find a job in Calabria, but with your practical specialized experience and language skills you will have a better chance than most people.

I can tell you that in Calabria, Gioia Tauro is a major port, perhaps you can branch into ship mechanics.

However, you first best step is to canvass your relatives in Calabria to learn whether anyone knows anyone in the mechanics industry.

In any case, you have 3-4 years, a lot can happen. At the least, you can find a list of companies probably at the various camere di commercio of the provinces and region, take your time, and try to get to know personally people in your industry, maybe take some courses in specializations particularly needed in the region.

Good Luck!


----------



## oldjerry

For goodness sake my friend,you are in your early 20's ! Don't worry about it,presumably you dont have a load of children to provide for, if you don't have a sense of adventure now, you never will.If it goes belly-up,and it probably won't ,do something else.As they say in mythical parts of south London, the world is your Lobster!


----------



## Guest

you guys are right, i should stop thinking about it so much and enjoy the ride. im just the type of person who worries about stupid things and i still have a while to go before this move is made. thanks for all the info and if anyone wants to add anything more please feel free to do so.


----------



## joantovar

oldjerry said:


> For goodness sake my friend,you are in your early 20's ! Don't worry about it,presumably you dont have a load of children to provide for, if you don't have a sense of adventure now, you never will.If it goes belly-up,and it probably won't ,do something else.As they say in mythical parts of south London, the world is your Lobster!


Don't be so hard on the kid Americas don't have any sense of adventure when it come going outside their Country !! They usually say the don't need anything from any1


----------



## bunty16

joantovar said:


> Don't be so hard on the kid Americas don't have any sense of adventure when it come going outside their Country !! They usually say the don't need anything from any1


I don't know why you posted your message, the advice from Old Jerry appeared to have helped him by what he has written, as long as replies are not abusive and well meant that is ok, it is good for the young person to get different views, and it is good that he has started to ask questions and plan.


----------



## tonysboy

Expat Newbie, I thnk you're a very sensible young person and maybe your concerns are reasonable ones, maybe someone like you can find work wherever you go, I don't know. These are difficult times but surely no more so than when our ancestors came to the US with $5 in their pockets, Somehow, I think you'll do fine....


----------



## Guest

yea i'm definitely not like most americans, i grew up very differently than other people here, and i hope i didnt start anything by saying that... everyones post has helped me in a way whether the post was for reassurance or info that was given to me. i appreciate the inputs from everyone.


----------



## oldjerry

ANT522 said:


> yea i'm definitely not like most americans, i grew up very differently than other people here, and i hope i didnt start anything by saying that... everyones post has helped me in a way whether the post was for reassurance or info that was given to me. i appreciate the inputs from everyone.


Good luck to you,you're bound to have a few apprehensions,but young people of whatever nationality who are luckyenough to have the opportunity and desire to travel,should just do it.( I was 17 when I first travelled Italy on a small, old and truly unreliable motorcycle,I had nowhere to stay,knew no one and had a few thousand lira to my name....I had the time of my life.) Best wishes.


----------



## Jeremyrush

*Moving to Italy*

I am from the easten of London, I moved here many years ago, and it all worked out for me, so all I would say to you is "fill your boots" go for it you seem a clever yound man you will be alright 
Good luck 
Jeremy :O)



oldjerry said:


> For goodness sake my friend,you are in your early 20's ! Don't worry about it,presumably you dont have a load of children to provide for, if you don't have a sense of adventure now, you never will.If it goes belly-up,and it probably won't ,do something else.As they say in mythical parts of south London, the world is your Lobster!


----------



## collizz

*moving to Calabria*

If I were you I'd think more than twice. Calabria is a surpressed region and there isn't much work, in fact most of those who live there come to the north in search of work. I can understand your parents moving here, but for you it may be a problem. Average salary ranges from €800 to €1400, if you're lucky to find a place that will pay you. The economic crisis is just beginning in Italy, although most are still in denial. The important those from the east cause they can be paid at a lower cost than an italian, and in most cases are paid off the books for various reasons. 

Again think twice and look for something that can guarantee you a job- and get it in writing!


----------



## oldjerry

Here's me thinking the young mans coming from a country born on the sweat of people who were willing to take a chance.Thankfully,this woeful negativety is rare in YOUNG people otherwise we'd all cower in our famliar little homes gawping in wonder at the outside world on television,but too afraid venture out in it.So Calabria is a depressed area,so what? It cant be totally without work or there wouldn't be so many 'people from the East'. Anyhow he's not leaving for 4 years! and he can live with his parents!...and if it doesn't work out he's got a lot of life left to do something else.


----------



## collizz

*Old Jerry*

Dear Old Jerry,

I'm not telling the young lad not to come, but rather to think twice about it. Unless he's has balls and is willing to sweat it out he shouldn't come. Perhaps in three years time things will be different. I hope.

Speaking of which I'm a New Yorker who left her cushy job in Wall Street to try to help mentally ill children her in Italy. I had backing, I had ins in the political sector etc. It is now 7 years later and I'm still trying to get this up and running- and there's a need a severe need for the help. Always close but never there. I'm offering help but I am constantly finding a brick wall because there are relatively few who actually want to roll up there sleeves and commit- Alot of talk but nothing concrete. 

I have lost almost everything but I'm still here because I truly believe that eventually things will move along. So unless this person is willing to go through tough time or can get a job via a relative, or an american/british company it's going to be tough. And let's face it Calabria isn't the best place to look for a job, the kid has more chances in Rome, Florence, Milan - unless he wants to teach English in a Private School where he'll earn 800 a month. I'm just letting the kid know that it's not going to be easy. The rest is up to him. After all it's a free country.


----------



## Guest

I understand everything you are trying to say thank you all. I will add a little more information about myself after reading what collizz said. I have been working full time since I was 14, starting out with my dad to help him make a few extra bucks as a landscaper, minimum wage at a bakery while i was working at a hospital, and been a full time mechanic for quite a while now. Most if not all of the money I make will be spent on my personal bills or helping my parents with almost anything. Not many people(or anyone at all that i know) grew up like me with a huge amount of responsibility. My dad says life is a struggle, its not fair, and it will always be that way. I just work my heart out and live through it. I feel like a father taking care of my family and you know what, its not so bad. I'd rather help others then help myself and thats how i always been. Money isnt everything to me, but working 6 days a week averaging 10 hours a day just to take a step forward after taking 2 or 3 steps back... You kinda start to think, where am I going. There are a lot of things here that really bother me. The media is ruining the society. Materialistic people here make me laugh, rude people make me sick. But no one ever really appreciates you for who you are and what you do if not for yourself but for others because they are only worried about being better then every one else and just want to see everyone else suffer. Just my opinions on people that live around here, I didnt see any of that there. I been on vacation there and wow is it different. And yes ONLY vacation, I know vacation and actually living there is a whole lot different. Everyone says "stay in america"(not any of my family members but other people in europe), but I think its only because they have never lived life here and seen it only on t.v or films and never seen the actual struggles of many americans compared to the celebrities and wealthy people they often see from here. And some people in U.S would want to move out of this place. I'd never thought I would ever want to leave the U.S, EVER, but italy has changed my mind. Where people are happy just to have some bread and wine on the table. Where everything is more family orientated. Where they have festivals just for sausages and suckling pigs. Where everything is just so traditional. As everyday goes on me and my family think this is not a bad idea. And as I heard, you have to leave someplace good to get to someplace/something better. I am not whining or anything, this is just what I think about the place I live in, But I can't speak for everybody as I am sure there are many people out there who will say the exact opposite of this place. But. I sure do know.. that nothing, if anything, is ever easy.

EDIT: And thats another thing about here, everybody wants easy... easy easy easy. If that or this isnt easy they wont think about doing it. Suing someone will get me some quick cash, lets do that. I must hear that word about 5 times a day. Whos suing her, whos suing him, whos suing there own fricken parents.. just crazy. Everyones looking for a easy way out. I know that this problem isnt only in america, but for me the cons weigh out the pros. I actually dont even know a good pro about this place, except getting paid every 2 weeks which in italy some companies wont pay you for a month if they decide to.


----------



## collizz

*moving to Italy 3-4 years*

I know what it means to be responsible towards your family from a young age. I moved to Italy for the same reasons but with the hopes of helping the children in the mental health arena and I'm still trying. The traits of those in the US that you'd like to no longer be a part of are here in Italy also. I've lived in France, I spend my time between London and Italy and have lived in NY for most of my life. I hate to say this but those things you no longer want to be a part of is unfortunately now found throughout the world. 

Again, think it through. My parents are originally from Italy but after living in the US for so many years they no longer feel at home here. They come for the summer months but cannot deal with the fact that even the simplest transaction is complicated. Your family may end up feeling the same and if they rely totally on you it will be a heavy burden. Just think it through and in the end follow your instincts. None of us on the expat can really know what you want and need - so as I've told my kids- follow your hearts desire and you won't go wrong. 

Wish you all the best


----------

